# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Connexion via cl 3G

## sese123

Bonjour,

    Je dois faire une application qui se connecte automatiquement a Internet avec une cl 3G. Le problme c'est que je ne sais pas comment faire pour que la cl se connecte.
    J'arrive par plusieurs moyens a rcuprer les interfaces rseaux. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour lancer une connexion sur ces interfaces.

Cela fait plusieurs jour que je recherche et je ne trouve absolument rien sur internet.

Cela est-il possible ? Si Oui comment ?

J'espre que quelqu'un pourra m'aider. Merci d'avance.

----------


## mouradj2006

tu peut voir ca 
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...nternet-Dialer

----------

